# PBC Sprockets lieferbar!



## evil_rider (20. November 2005)

*PBC Quasar Sprocket*

_7075 Aluminium
6mm thick
Größen: 25T(81g), 28T(101g), 30T(115g)
Farben: Raw, Schwarz(ab Dezember)
made in Germany_


----------



## Misanthrop (20. November 2005)

Preis, Gewicht, Garantie und und und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (20. November 2005)

gewicht steht da, preis 49, garantie laut EU bestimmungen 2 jahre...


----------



## GizzZ (20. November 2005)

Mal sone Frage:
Was wiegt denn so ein Sprocket im Schnitt? Und weiß einer zufällig was das Standard-Sprocket vom WTP Nova wiegt?


----------



## evil_rider (20. November 2005)

guck auf die hersteller seiten, und nein, keiner wird dir sagen können was das KB an dem nova wiegt, essei er hats selber nachgewogen... wird aber nicht leicht sein!


----------



## GizzZ (20. November 2005)

Wo gibts denn die zu shoppen?


----------



## evil_rider (20. November 2005)

schreib mir ne pm!


----------



## RISE (21. November 2005)

Die sehen gut aus und den im BMXBoard hergeholten Vergleich mit dem Stereo finde ich fast ein bisschen übertrieben.Hoff mal drauf, dass ich bald ganz viele Sprockets mache...


----------



## derFisch (21. November 2005)

ich brauch was in 36t, also strengt euch mal an


----------



## Tobster (21. November 2005)

hey $H4R]{Y 

das animal light gibt es beispielsweise in 36 t , zumindest laut auswahl bei 
www.paranogarage.de 

das coalation auch noch,eastern bikes medusa ebenfalls, eastern bikes resurection auch noch ....da sollte doch was dabei sein  --- so und nun ist schluß mit den fremdfirmen in stephans thread sonst wird der bös, das möcht man ja nicht!


tobi


----------



## derFisch (21. November 2005)

war eigentlich für evil und rise gedacht. Ich weiss schon, dass es ne Menge 36t sprockets gibt. Aber son Sprocket was nich unbedingt jeder fährt wär ja auch mal was schönes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (21. November 2005)

das problem ist, solche größen verkaufen sich kaum und lohnen darum nicht... was glaubst warum viele firmen inzwischen maximal 33T haben? ;o)


----------



## derFisch (21. November 2005)

stimmt scho, ich fahr aber trotzdem gerne 36t und seh auch nich wirklich die Notwendigkeit umzurüsten


----------



## evil_rider (21. November 2005)

haste cassette oder normalen freilauf?


----------



## derFisch (21. November 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> haste cassette oder normalen freilauf?


Normalen Freilauf
Edit: Sonst wär das umrüsten ja auch kein großes Ding


----------



## evil_rider (21. November 2005)

warum denn das? läuft nicht rund und wiegt ne tonne...


----------



## derFisch (21. November 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> warum denn das? läuft nicht rund und wiegt ne tonne...


vor allem wegen Ungeduld gepaart mit geringer Finanzkraft. Die Nabe is halt zu nem denkbar ungünstigen Zeitpunkt kaputt gegangen. Mittlerweile würd ich wohl auch eher zu ner Cassette greifen, hab aber keinen Bock direkt noch ne Nabe zu kaufen 
Alles blöd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (21. November 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> vor allem wegen Ungeduld gepaart mit geringer Finanzkraft. Die Nabe is halt zu nem denkbar ungünstigen Zeitpunkt kaputt gegangen. Mittlerweile würd ich wohl auch eher zu ner Cassette greifen, hab aber keinen Bock direkt noch ne Nabe zu kaufen
> Alles blöd!




kauf mein HR, dann hast was gescheites!


----------



## Flatpro (22. November 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> kauf mein HR, dann hast was gescheites!


lern lesen, er hat kene kohle


----------



## evil_rider (22. November 2005)

bank anpumpen! ;D


----------



## RISE (22. November 2005)

36 Zähne lassen, mehr ziehen und gut...


----------

